# DAIWA Emblem S5000T oder doch besser X5000T



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Mai 2004)

Ich möchte mir eine Brandungsausrüstung (zwei Ruten und zwei Rollen) zulegen, da ich aber sicher bloß im Urlaub dazukommen werde diese auch richtig zu nutzen sollen sich die Ausgaben natürlich im Rahmen halten.
Als Rolle habe ich an die DAIWA Emblem in der 5000'er Ausführung gedacht. Nun habe ich aber das Problem das ich mich nicht zwischen der XT (3 Kugellager und Metallabwurfkante) und der ST (1 Kugellager) entscheiden kann. Der Preisunterschied liegt bei 30€ pro Rolle. 
Hatte beide Rollen beim Händler schon in der Hand und habe bei den Laufeigenschaften keinen Unterschied gemerkt.

Was sind eure Erfahrungen mit dieser Rolle?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: DAIWA Emblem S5000T oder doch besser X5000T*

Hi Stuffel!
Im Laden wirst du den Unterschied auch nicht merken aber nach ein paar mal angeln schon. Die Qualität der XT ist um einiges besser. Das sind nicht nur die zwei Kugellager die die Rolle mehr hat, das ist das gesamte Getribe das bei der XT hochwertiger ist.
Ich kann dir nur zur XT raten! Du wirst es snicht bedauern.


----------



## Holger F. (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: DAIWA Emblem S5000T oder doch besser X5000T*

Moin Stuffel,
ich fische auch die XT 5500 und kann da den Jörg nur zustimmen.
Die XT ist sehr gut für die Brandung und doch auch garnicht mehr so
teuer. Habe für meine Rollen 71 Euro bezahlt.
Leider sind die Ersatzspulen sehr teuer mit 34 Euro.

Petri Holger


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: DAIWA Emblem S5000T oder doch besser X5000T*

Danke für eure Antworten. #6  Dann werde ich wohl die XT nehmen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: DAIWA Emblem S5000T oder doch besser X5000T*

Kleiner Nachtrag, habe gerade eine Emblem X5500T für 74,90€ erstanden.   :z  :z


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: DAIWA Emblem S5000T oder doch besser X5000T*

Na Klasse Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Petri Heil wümsche ich dir mit dem neuen Teil. #6 Hast gut gekauft. #h


----------



## Koschi (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: DAIWA Emblem S5000T oder doch besser X5000T*

Vielleicht die neue Emblem Emcast erwägen? Qualitativ scheinbar noch besser und mit 99,- Euro letztlich günstiger, da eine E-Spule bereits dabei ist (und die braucht/ kauft man ja doch irgendwann..).


----------



## MichaelB (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: DAIWA Emblem S5000T oder doch besser X5000T*

Moin,

@Stuffel: und bist Du auch umgefallen beim Auspacken? 
Diese schwule Lackierung tut mir immer noch in den Augen weh... das geht nur mit :g 
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: DAIWA Emblem S5000T oder doch besser X5000T*

Hi Micha, jetzt möchte ich aber doch mal sehen wie deine schwulen Rollen aus sehen. Kannst mal ein Bild einstellen?


----------



## MichaelB (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: DAIWA Emblem S5000T oder doch besser X5000T*

Moin,

guckst Du :g 

Die E-Spule ist übrigens von der "S" weil die für die XT nicht mehr zu bekommen sind. Passt genau so und kostet bei "Seeolm" 24€.

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: ich hab´s mir grad mal hier im Board angesehen, die ganze Schrecklichkeit kommt erst in Natura rüber - aber was soll´s, ich will damit angeln und nicht kokettieren :m  außerdem findet Brandungsangeln bekanntlicherweise im Dunkeln statt


----------



## hechtrudi (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: DAIWA Emblem S5000T oder doch besser X5000T*

naja augen zu und durch! #6


----------

